# 2-gang box divider



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

We have used a box/low voltage ring combo already. I think it might be an Arlington product


----------



## Tactical Sparky (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes here is one type we have used.

http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/Steel-City-52-PD-1-4-in.-Pre-Galvanized-Steel/3442


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I buy one that attaches to a bonding screw. Might be the same one TS showed. It's a common supply house item here (Iberville). If you're In Edmonton EWEL has it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Legrand makes dividers for their nail on boxes


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

A little more expensive but clients have been impressed. http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/H4772.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

